# can someone answer this question for me?



## lydia_monica

1. Which one of the following accurately describes the function of an IPX SAP message? 

a) SAP is used transfer files between workstations and services in an IPX network.
b) SAP is used to authenticate workstations to file, print, and directory services in an IPX network. 
c) SAP is used transfer print streams between workstations and services in an IPX network.
d) SAP is used to advertise file, print, and directory services in an IPX network. 
e) SAP is used to advertise workstations and services in an IPX network. 

2. At which layer of the OSI model do switches normally function?

a) Data Link 
b) Physical
c) Transport 
d) Session 
e) Network 

3. Which one of the following protocols can be described as "fire and forget"? 

a) SPX 
b) ATP
c) TCP 
d) UDP 
e) STP 

4. You have been asked to investigate a problem with an ISDN connection with a new router. It seems that there is a problem with the connection or with dialing. 
Referring to the scenario above, which one of the following options gives you the most information in order to investigate the problem? 

a) show isdn status 
debug protocol dialer 
b) show status isdn 
debug isdn q941 
c) show isdn status 
debug isdn dialer 
d) show status isdn 
debug isdn dialer 
e) show isdn status 
debug dialer 

5. What happens if you type in CNTL-Z when you are in configuration mode? 

a) You exit from configuration mode and are logged off the router.
b) You exit from configuration mode and your changes are saved to the startup-config NVRAM. 
c) You exit from configuration mode and are put back into enable (privileged) mode. 
d) You exit from your current mode and are returned to configuration mode. 
e) The line is cleared. 









6. 172.16.7.2 255.255.255.192 
Which one of the following is the equivalent to the above IP address and netmask using the bit-count display format? 

a) 172.16.7.2/24 
b) 172.16.7.2/26 
c) 172.16.0.0/16 
d) 172.16.7.0/24 
e) 172.16.7.0/26 

7. You have been asked by your boss to divide your new Class C network address range to provide IP addresses for twelve different remote offices. Each office must support 10 workstations. 
Referring to the scenario above, which one of the following options do you recommend? 

a) Subnet the Class C into 10 networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.192. 
b) Subnet the Class C into 8 networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.4. 
c) Subnet the Class C into 16 networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.240. 
d) You cannot support three offices with 38 workstations, each with a single Class C address range. 
e) Subnet the Class C into 32 networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.248 

8. You are attempting to telnet to a new router and receive the following message: 

Cisco 2501 

Password required, but none set 
Referring to the scenario above, which one of the following commands is used to correct the problem? 

a) Cisco-2501(config)#line vty 0 4 
Cisco-2501(config-line)#password mypass 
b) Cisco-2501(config)#enable secret mypass 
c) Cisco-2501(config)#line tty password mypass 
d) Cisco-2501(config)#enable password mypass 
e) Cisco-2501(config)#line tty 0 4 
Cisco-2501(config-line)#password mypass 

9. IOS (tm) C6400R Software (C6400R-G4P5-M), Version 12.1(5)DC1, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1) 
TAC Support: http://www.cisco.com/cgi-bin/ibld/view.pl?i=support 
Copyright (c) 1986-2001 by Cisco Systems, Inc. 
Compiled Thu 17-May-01 14:59 by leccese 
Image text-base: 0x60008960, data-base: 0x60D7A000 

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 11.3(9)DB, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1) 
BOOTFLASH: C6400R Software (C6400R-G4P5-M), Version 12.1(5)DC1, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1) 

NRP2 uptime is 1 day, 10 hours, 28 minutes 
System returned to ROM by error - a Software forced crash, PC 0x602B47B4 at 15:02:14 UTC Sun Jul 8 2001 
System restarted at 08:28:24 UTC Tue Jul 24 2001 
System image file is "flash:c6400r-g4p5-mz.121-5.DC1.bin" 

Cisco NRP (NRP1) processor with 94208K/36864K bytes of memory. 
R5000 CPU at 200Mhz, Implementation 35, Rev 2.1, 1024KB L2 Cache 
Last reset from s/w warm reset 
X.25 software, Version 3.0.0. 
Bridging software. 
2 Ethernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s) 
1 FastEthernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s) 
1 ATM network interface(s) 
125K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory. 

4096K bytes of Boot flash ROM (Sector size 256K). 
8192K bytes of Flash SIMM (Sector size 256K). 

Referring to the above text, how much memory does this Node Route Processor contain? 

a) 32 Megabytes 
b) 64 Megabytes 
c) 96 Megabytes 
d) 128 Megabytes 
e) 256 Megabytes 

10. What are the LMI types supported by Cisco routers?

a) Cisco, ansi, q933a 
b) Cisco, ansi, ietf 
c) Cisco, ietf 
d) Cisco, ansi, q932a 
e) Cisco, ietf, q932a 

11. Which one of the following protocols is used by an Ethernet workstation to obtain a MAC address for an IP address? 

a) Address Resolution Protocol 
b) Dynamic Host Control Protocol 
c) Transmission Control Protocol 
d) Reverse Address Resolution Protocol 
e) Domain Name Service 

12. What layer of the OSI Reference model is responsible for reliable communication between network stations? 

a) Layer 1 - Physical 
b) Layer 2 - Data Link 
c) Layer 3 - Network 
d) Layer 4 - Transport 
e) Layer 5 - Session 

13. How many TCP messages are required to complete a TCP connection handshake? 

a) One 
b) Two
c) Three
d) Four 
e) Five 

14. Which one of the following allows a protocol to be routed? 

a) Protocol has a MAC address. 
b) Protocol has a routable frame definition. 
c) Protocol has a network layer. 
d) Protocol has a transport layer. 
e) Protocol has a hardware address. 

15. You have been asked by your boss to divide your new Class C network address range to provide IP address for three different remote offices. Each office must support 28 workstations. 
Referring to the scenario above, which one of the following options do you recommend? 

a) Subnet the Class C into four networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.192. 
b) Subnet the Class C into four networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.3. 
c) Subnet the Class C into eight networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.224. 
d) You cannot support three subnets with 28 workstations, each within a single Class C address range. 
e) Subnet the Class C into three networks, giving you a netmask of 255.255.255.128 

16. Which one of the following protocols uses hop count as its metric? 

a) IGRP 
b) EIGRP 
c) OSPF 
d) RIP V2 
e) IS-IS 

17. What company created the IGRP routing protocol?

a) Bay/Wellfleet 
b) ITU 
c) Cisco 
d) IETF 
e) IEEE 

18. Which one of the following is a good reason to use a router instead of a bridge? 

a) A router can create separate broadcast domains. 
b) A router can create separate collision domains. 
c) A router is usually cheaper than a bridge. 
d) A router works only at OSI Layer 2 and is therefore much faster than a bridge. 
e) A router can be installed in a network without any configuration. 

19. Your manager has asked you to contact Arin to request 800 IP addresses for your startup Dot-Com. You do not expect to use anymore addresses over the next two years. Because you need more addresses than a Class C range, you request a Class B range. 

Arin refuses your request because a Class B range is much too large for your requirements and they will not waste the additional addresses. 

As a compromise they offer the following four Class C ranges: 

203.130.196.0 
203.130.197.0 
203.130.198.0 
203.130.199.0 

Referring to the above scenario, what is the summarized address and netmask for the new IP address range? 

a) 203.130.196.0 255.255.254.0 
b) 203.130.200.0 255.255.250.0 
c) 203.130.200.0 255.255.255.0 
d) 203.130.196.0 255.255.252.0 
e) 203.130.0.0 255.255.0.0 

20. Jul 27 O ESTAB 66.38.3.3:1148 205.167.124.128:23 seq 976321187 DATA 1 ACK 5861909 PSH WIN 3759 
Jul 27 O ESTAB 66.38.3.3:1148 205.167.124.128:23 seq 976321188 DATA 560 ACK 5861909 WIN 3759 
Jul 27 O ESTAB 66.38.3.3:1148 205.167.124.128:23 seq 976321748 DATA 560 ACK 5861909 WIN 3759 
Jul 27 O ESTAB 66.38.3.3:1148 205.167.124.128:23 seq 976322308 DATA 560 ACK 5861909 WIN 3759 
Jul 27 O ESTAB 66.38.3.3:1148 205.167.124.128:23 seq 976322868 DATA 560 ACK 5861909 WIN 3759 
Jul 27 I ESTAB 66.38.3.3:1148 205.167.124.128:23 seq 5861909 ACK 976321748 WIN 8087 

Referring to the above text, which one of the following protocols is shown? 

a) UDP 
b) IPX 
c) IP 
d) TCP 
e) VTP 

21. Which one of the following commands sets the clock rate for the serial 1 port to 250,000 bits per second? 

a) clockrate 250000 
b) serial 1 clockrate 250000 
c) clock rate 250000 
d) clock 250000 
e) clockrate 250 

22. What does CIR stand for? 

a) Committed Information Rate 
b) Congestion Interrupt Reply 
c) Committed Interaction Role 
d) Counted Interrupt Request 
e) Congestion Information Reply 

23. What is the binary value for the IP address 255.255.0.0? 

a) 11111111 11111111 00000000 00000000 
b) 00000000 00000000 
c) 11111111 11111111 
d) 00000000 00000000 11111111 11111111 
e) 11111111 00000000 00000000 00000000 

24. router eigrp 100 
variance 4 
redistribute static 
network 10.0.0.0 
default-metric 250000 1000 255 10 1500 
no auto-summary 
! 
What does the command "variance 4" do in the above configuration sample? 

a) It instructs the router to send four times more traffic over the higher metric router and the lower metric route. 
b) It instructs the router to include routes with a metric smaller than four times the minimum metric route for that destination. 
c) It instructs the router to send four times less traffic over the higher bandwidth router and the lower bandwidth route. 
d) It instructs the router to include routes with a bandwidth smaller than four times the minimum bandwidth route for that destination. 
e) It instructs the router to send four times more traffic over the higher bandwidth router and the lower bandwidth route. 

25. In OSPF, what does LSA stand for? 

a) Link State Announcement 
b) Link Status Area 
c) Link State Advertisement 
d) Link Status Announcement 
e) Link Status Advertisement 

26. snmp-server community public RO 
snmp-server community private RW 
Referring to the above sample code, what is the privilege level of the community private? 

a) Read write 
b) Reserve write 
c) Remote wccp 
d) Read withheld 
e) Remote write 

27. What kind of switching/bridging does Ethernet support? 

a) Transparent Bridging 
b) Source-Route Switching 
c) Ether-Bridge Switching 
d) Source-Route Transparent Bridging 
e) Source-Route Bridging 

28. How many Class A networks are defined in IPv4 addressing? 

a) 122 
b) 124 
c) 126 
d) 128 
e) 130 

29. Which one of the following is needed to upgrade a Cisco 1720 to support an additional serial interface? 

a) Serial Network Adapter Module 
b) Network Serial Module 
c) HSSI Interface Card 
d) WIC - Serial WAN Interface Card 
e) Network Module 






30. What does the NVRAM in a Cisco router store? 

a) The current boot settings and current interface counters 
b) The current IOS image 
c) The ROM IOS image 
d) The running configuration 
e) The startup configuration 

31. Serial1 is up, line protocol is down 
Hardware is HD64570 
Internet address is 10.1.8.252/24 
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1544 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec, rely 255/255, load 1/255 
Encapsulation HDLC, loopback not set, keepalive set (10 sec) 
Last input 00:00:05, output 00:00:04, output hang never 
Last clearing of "show interface" counters never 
Input queue: 0/75/0 (size/max/drops); Total output drops: 0 
Queuing strategy: weighted fair 
Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops) 
Conversations 0/2/256 (active/max active/max total) 
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated) 
5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec 
5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec 
12 packets input, 654 bytes, 0 no buffer 
Received 12 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles 
0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort 
18 packets output, 1876 bytes, 0 underruns 
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 4 interface resets 
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out 
0 carrier transitions 
DCD=up DSR=up DTR=up RTS=up CTS=up 

Referring to the above scenario, which one of the following choices accurately describes the information when you do a "show interfaces ser1" command? 

a) The interface has not been enabled (no shutdown) and therefore is not able to communicate with its peer. 
b) The line protocol has been disabled on the Serial 1 interface and this is preventing the router from communicating with its peer. 
c) The interface has not been enabled causing the loopback to be cleared. This is preventing the router from communicating with its peer. 
d) The hardware handshaking on the interface is preventing the router from communicating with its peer. 
e) The interface is communicating at a hardware level to its attached device, but the router cannot communicate with its peer. 

32. Which one of the following depicts the three parts of an IP address? 

a) Transport, subnet, and host 
b) Network, subnet, and host 
c) Supernet, net, and host 
d) Network, host, and gateway 
e) Network, broadcast, and host 





33. Which one of the following is true about an IP Class A address mask? 

a) The mask CANNOT be subnetted, it will always be 255.255.255.0. 
b) The mask contains 24 network bits and 8 host bits. 
c) The mask contains 16 network bits and 16 host bits. 
d) The mask contains 8 network bits and 24 host bits. 
e) The address mask can have up to 30 subnet bits. 

34. Which one of the following protocols is considered a "Connection" oriented protocol? 

a) ICMP 
b) TCP 
c) ARP 
d) UDP 
e) HDLC 

35. Line 1- 172.16.0.0/16 is variably subnetted, 2 subnets, 2 masks 
Line 2- 172.16.7.0/24 is directly connected, Ethernet0 
Line 3- 172.16.0.0/16 is directly connected, Serial0 
Line 4- 10.0.0.0/8 is variably subnetted, 3 subnets, 2 masks 
Line 5- 10.1.1.0/24 [110/65] via 10.1.4.254, 00:00:42, Serial0 
Line 6- 10.1.5.0/24 is directly connected, Ethernet0 
Line 7- 10.1.4.254/32 is directly connected, Serial0 
Line 8- 0.0.0.0/0 is directly connected, Serial0 
Line 9- 172.0.0.0/8 is directly connected, Serial0 
Which one of the above routing table entries is used to route an IP packet with a destination address of 172.16.7.23? 

a) Line 1 
b) Line 2
c) Line 3 
d) Line 8 
e) Line 9 









36. The IP address Bit Pattern pictured above describes which one of the following IP address classes? 

a) Class A 
b) Class B 
c) Class C 
d) Class D 
e) Class E 

37. What are the three ways of displaying netmasks on a Cisco router? 

a) postfix offset 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
b) octal 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
c) bit-count 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
d) alphanumber 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
e) bit-count 
postfix offset 
hexadecimal 

38. router#show ntp associations 

address ref clock st when poll reach delay offset disp 
+~10.38.0.4 10.38.0.230 3 14 256 377 0.6 0.11 0.1 
*~10.38.0.230 192.168.1.8 2 83 256 377 0.4 -0.21 0.1 
~10.38.0.8 0.0.0.0 3 106 256 377 0.0 7.77 0.2 

Referring to the output above, what does the asterisk (*) denote? 

a) This is the master clock source.
b) This is a dynamic clock source.
c) This is an invalid clock source. 
d) This is a selected clock source.
e) This is a candidate clock source. 

39. What comprises an ISDN Basic Rate Interface (BRI)? 

a) 23 B + 1 D Channels 
b) 23 D + 1 B Channels 
c) 30 B + 1 D Channels 
d) 2 D + 1 B Channels 
e) 2 B + 1 D Channels 

40. A user sends a "Ping" message from her Ethernet connected workstation to another Ethernet connected workstation on the same subnet. 
Referring to the above scenario, what does the frame that goes across the Ethernet contain? 

a) The Ethernet frame encapsulates an ICMP packet that encapsulates an IP packet. 
b) The Ethernet frame encapsulates an IP packet that encapsulates a TCP packet. 
c) The Ethernet frame encapsulates an IP packet that encapsulates an ICMP packet. 
d) The Ethernet frame encapsulates a TCP packet that encapsulates an IP packet. 
e) The Ethernet frame encapsulates an ICMP packet that encapsulates a TCP packet. 

41.00001010 00001000 00100000 00000010 

Apply a 24-bit mask to the binary IP address listed above. 
Referring to the scenario above, which one of the following represents the resulting IP network address in dotted decimal notation? 

a) 10.0.0.0 
b) 10.8.32.0 
c) 101.110.1.0 
d) 255.255.255.0
e) 10.8.32.10 

42. At what layer of the OSI model do ICMP packets fit? 

a) Data Link - Layer 2 
b) Network - Layer 3
c) Transport - Layer 4
d) Session - Layer 5 
e) Application - Layer 7 

43. Which one of the following messages allows a router to request that the sender reduce the rate of packet transmission? 

a) UDP Traffic Pause 
b) ICMP Source Quench 
c) ICMP Host Unreachable 
d) UDP Source Quench 
e) ICMP Protocol Pause 

44. Why are decimal IP addresses broken into four groups of decimals separated by three dots (periods)? 

a) To define the position of the variable length subnet mask (VLSM)--with this information, the network device can correctly calculate the broadcast address 
b) To allow the network device to calculate the netmask 
c) To position the dots to define the Class of the address 
d) To allow the network device to calculate the broadcast address 
e) To help people enter the correct address by breaking the address into four blocks, each matching eight bits in the address--it also matches the breaks between Class A,B,C ranges. 

45. Which one of the following is a good reason to use a router instead of a bridge? 

a) A router can create separate collision domains. 
b) A router can create separate broadcast domains. 
c) A router works only at OSI Layer 2 and is therefore much faster than a bridge.
d) A router can be installed in a network without any configuration.
e) A router is usually cheaper than a bridge. 

46. What kind of cable is used to connect a Cisco 2501 to a V.35 CDU/DSU? 

a) V.35 receptacle (female) for DCE mode (CAB-V35FC) 
b) V.35 receptacle (female) for DCE mode (CAB-V35FC) 
c) V.35 plug (male) for DCE mode (CAB-V35MC)
d) V.35 plug (male) for DTE mode (CAB-V35MT)
e) V.35 receptacle (female) for DTE mode (CAB-V35FT) 


47. Which one of the following is a desirable feature of a Distance Vector Routing Protocol?

a) It supports very large networks with minimal network overhead. 
b) It requires minimal memory and processing power on the routers. 
c) It quickly ages old routing information. 
d) It uses neighbors to speed network routing tables convergence and minimize network overhead. 
e) It converges routing tables quickly and accurately. 

48. Which one of the following is NOT a response from a TACACS+ server? 

a) Reject 
b) Accept 
c) More 
d) Error 
e) Continue 

49. Which one of the following is the maximum recommended length of a 100BASE-T cable in a Fast Ethernet network? 

a) 50 yards 
b) 50 meters 
c) 100 feet 
d) 100 yards 
e) 100 meters 

50. At what portion of a frame does an Ethernet transparent bridge look when making a forwarding decision? 

a) Data
b) Destination IP address 
c) Source MAC address 
d) Source IP address 
e) Destination MAC address 

51. At which level of the OSI model does the HDLC protocol lie? 

a) Layer 1 
b) Layer 2
c) Layer 3 
d) Layer 4 
e) Layer 5 

52. Which one of the following items does TCP use to identify the upper layer process? 

a) Pointer 
b) Address 
c) Identifier 
d) Port 
e) Proxy 

53. Which one of the following protocols does a Cisco router use by default for encapsulation over serial lines? 

a) LCP 
b) HDLC 
c) LAPC 
d) NCP 
e) SDLC 

54.How many TCP messages are required to complete a TCP connection handshake? 

a) One 
b) Two
c) Three 
d) Four 
e) Five 

55. Which one of the following is the protocol X.25 uses at the Network layer? 

a) PCB 
b) IPX 
c) IP
d) TCP 
e) PLP 











56. The IP address Bit Pattern pictured above describes which one of the following IP address classes? 

a) Class A 
b) Class B
c) Class C 
d) Class D 
e) Class E 

57. Which one of the following protocols is a Link State Routing Protocol? 

a) RTMP 
b) IGRP 
c) RIP 
d) NLSP 
e) IPX RIP 

58. Which one of the following do non-Cisco Distance Vector Protocols use for route decisions? 

a) Delay
b) MTU 
c) Hop count 
d) Bandwidth 
e) Cost 

59. Which one of the following commands sets the clock rate for the serial 1 port to 250,000 bits per second? 

a) clockrate 250 
b) clock 250000 
c) serial 1 clockrate 250000 
d) clock rate 250000 
e) clockrate 250000 

60. Which one of the following allows a protocol to be routed? 

a) Protocol has a MAC address.
b) Protocol has a network layer. 
c) Protocol has a routable frame definition. 
d) Protocol has a transport layer. 
e) Protocol has a hardware address. 

61. What company created the IGRP routing protocol? 

a) Cisco 
b) ITU 
c) Bay/Wellfleet 
d) IETF 
e) IEEE 

62. You have been handed the following address, and you need to convert it to decimal: 

10000001.11100001.00000011.00100001 
Referring to the scenario above, what is the equivalent decimal IP address? 

a) 129.224.33.3 
b) 33.3.225.129 
c) 3.33.224.129 
d) 129.225.3.33 
e) 81.E1.03.21 

63. What are the three ways of displaying netmasks on a Cisco router? 

a) bit-count 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
b) alphanumber 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
c) octal 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
d) postfix offset 
decimal 
hexadecimal 
e) bit-count 
postfix offset 
hexadecimal 

64. Which one of the following is NOT a private IP address? 

a) 172.16.10.96 
b) 192.168.246.89 
c) 172.30.164.12 
d) 128.120.48.27 
e) 172.32.47.112 

65. What does the OSPF Adjacencies database contain? 

a) A list of all Border Area routers and their link state 
b) A list of all connected subnets for a router 
c) A list of information about all other routers in the network 
d) A list of all neighbors to which a router has established communications 
e) A list of all links that connect to the other Designated Routers in the Area 




66. How many hops does a CDP packet traverse? 

a) Zero 
b) One 
c) Two
d) Three 
e) Ten 

67. 255.255.252.0 
How many workstations can you put on a network with the above netmask? 

a) 253 
b) 258 
c) 512 
d) 1022 
e) 1024


----------



## CTSNKY

I think maybe you should do your own homework and actually study to find the right answers.

Closing thread, since its only objective is to do your work for you.


----------

